# hard work for nothing!!



## chrissy1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

i run 13kms a day and have done for the last 4 mths. l thought l was goin well until today when l went bridesmaids dress shopping and l was a size 10 and the other 2 girls who do nothing and ate lollies all day were size 8 talk about depressing!!!!! any one know how l feel??


----------



## chris j (Nov 27, 2007)

yes id say a fair few have experienced this, but when trying to do anyhting with excersise wether its losing weight, bulking etc etc your diet needs to be up to scratch aswell, if it isnt the gains or losses will be minimal.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol yeah everyone seems to look great and not even try.... thing is if you can work hard and get it right you will look better and stay better and in time they WILL get fat off lollys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah had a similar recent experience...... soul destroying lol


----------



## mikeperryfitness (Nov 6, 2008)

Try not to compare yourself with others, always look at the positive aspect of your own body. Dress size is not the only indication of a healthy body. You can be a size 10 or 12 and have great body.

Remain positive keep training and you will achieve your desired results

Keep up the good work!


----------



## chrissy1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks eveyone for your words..went shopping today and fitted into size 6 dress so am feelimg alot better..


----------



## mikeperryfitness (Nov 6, 2008)

Great news, I bet you look fab


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah but the thing is the skinny ass bints probly only eat a couple of lollies a day!

if youre a size 10 i`d think about keeping your weight and reshaping yourself more.


----------



## everlasting (Apr 2, 2009)

I feel your pain


----------

